# stupid question but its annoying me too much



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 27, 2008)

If a person X's brain is transplanted into person Y's body, does person Y become person X?

I know that the mind is distinct from the brain but where does the physical end and the spiritual begin?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have a specific person in mind?

What about this dilemna:

[video=youtube;gWHNA_j7h5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWHNA_j7h5A[/video]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 27, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Do you have a specific person in mind?
> 
> What about this dilemna:
> 
> YouTube - The Thing With Two Heads (Trailer)



That gives new meaning to James 1:8---

"A double minded man is unstable in all his ways."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember seeing this movie as a kid and it just came to mind when the question was asked.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Do you have a specific person in mind?
> 
> What about this dilemna:
> 
> YouTube - The Thing With Two Heads (Trailer)



It's "Mystery Science Theater 3000" time.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 27, 2008)

Mega Dittos to the MST3K!!

But meanwhile, back on topic. The answer is - Whatever person God wants it to be!!!

I love this place!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 27, 2008)

This question reminds me of a line from Star Trek. The episode was called SPOCK'S BRAIN.

"Brain...and brain...what is brain? We know nothing of brain!"


----------

